# Rigging soft plastics for river smallmouth



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm curious how you guys rig your soft plastics for river fishing. I plan to use a lot more soft plastics this year, mostly to save money while fishing snag ridden rivers. Over the last few years I've dumped a lot of money into the bottom of the river, having a lot of success on rapala shad raps, but losing $7.00 lures starts to hurt the wallet. 

I'm mostly interested in how you guys rig your tubes and grubs. Do you bother with trying to make them more snag resistant? Another thing I tend to have trouble with is matching the right size hook to the size tube or grub I use, also what weight jigheads? 

If you could perhaps include a picture of the rigging you use, that would be fantastic!


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I stay light in the rivers jimmy. I rig grubs on 1/8oz or 1/16 oz jig heads. And tubes are almost always on 1/8oz heads...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

A texas rigged rubber worm has caught many of summer time smallies for me. I dont have a pic but google texas rig and you will get it if you dont already. Same thing can be done with a tube with a wide gap hook. And lotsa different "weedless" tube hooks out there,others who have used will chime in im sure.. i prefer just the lightest weight jig head i can get by with. And i fish twister tails in some pretty snaggy areas. A good rod with braid will help you get a good feel to and know not to set the hook into that stump,because now you know its not a fish cause of the sensitivity... 
Oh texas rigged creature baits and crawls work well to. 
I catch ALOT of small mouth with the same baits i fish pond largemouth with.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

What about hook sizes to bait size. For instance, what size hook on a 4" tube?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I use a 4/0 trokar tube hook with most 4" tubes. A 3/0 would give you some versatility as not all 4" tubes are created equal. Before the trokars, I used either a 5/0 gamakatzu g-lock worm hook, or a 4/0 mustad KVD grip pin soft plastics hook.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Texas rig a 3 or 4 inch senko and you will never lose it and catch lots of smallies. Also less line fray than weighted lures but still retie every now and then. Bring super glue to repair and when it gets worn out just bite off an inch of the senko to change the wear of the hook position on the senko. Cheaper stick baits work too but the senko has got an edge on them all in my experience.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Just bumping this old thread, I'm still curious what other ways people like to fish them.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I always use 1/8 oz jighead with my grubs. And tube jig inserts are the best for tubes. I have used jigheads for tubes too though. I've heard of people Texas rigging tubes as well but I've never tried it.

If I'm fishing plastic worms I almost always Texas rig it. Have tried wacky rigging and didn't care for it too much.


----------



## boxer (Dec 11, 2012)

I hate losing my hooks and jig heads river fishing, so I always rig my plastics "weedless." I like to throw plastic flukes and plastic swimbaits "weedless" also. I refuse to use a crank bait unless I'm familiar with the area and depth of the water etc,etc,etc.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

For the short time that I target smallies in the spring, I always use a 4" black senko type worms on a 4/0 wide gap hook. I've always used Mustad hooks but every place I go to is either sold out or doesn't carry them and it drives crazy. Ive stocked up on them over the years but I'm running low so this year I spent $18 on 3 packs of (5 or 6 hooks each) trokars. Made my stomach turn and if I get any snagged I'll try my best to retrieve them for that price. I also purchased some kalins grubs this year to give a try and I found some jig heads with wide gap hooks so I can rig the grubs weedless as well. I believe the jig heads were made by VMC.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Here are a couple I'm starting to use. They are really nice for getting into the thicker snags without hanging up as bad. I have them with and without a wire weedguard. I haven't decided if the weed guard makes much of a difference or not yet though. I really like the swimming action this head gives to the bait though. It has more of a wobble that you don't get with a regular round head. The hook has a wider bite and is stronger than most of the hooks you get with a regular ball head jig. the screw lock really holds the bait on the jig well.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

I usually fish light tube jigs if I'm worried about a lot of snags I'll use a Trokar flippin hook.







You'll have to tie a snell knot but the hooks work great Texas rigged..






sometimes I'll also peg the bullet sinker to keep it from sliding up the line.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Also "basic wide gap larger hook/leadhead jig on a basic shad style swim bait". Try to hook in as "natural" a postion to get best movement/motion. Minor differences in how you hook them can have noticeable affects on swimming action. Rehook if needed.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

3"-5" grubs get rigged on 1/8-1/4oz. ball heads w/ 1 or 1/0 hook usually. If I need to get them deeper into the wood, I'll put them on a shirtless bass jig with a plastic Y guard.

Tubes on 1/8-1/4oz. tube insert head with a 3/0 hook. If I want them weedless, I shove an 1/8-1/4oz. bullet weight up into the nose of the tube and T-rig with a 3/0 Gamakatsu EWG hook.


----------

